# Covid distancing and isolation has damaged kids’ immune systems



## CarolfromTX (Jun 6, 2022)

Not really surprising.

https://www.theguardian.com/society...-weakened-childrens-immune-system-experts-say


----------



## oldman (Jun 6, 2022)

Kind of makes sense. If you don’t get around diseases, your body can’t set up an immunity to them.


----------



## chic (Jun 6, 2022)

This should not shock anyone. It's beyond sad.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 6, 2022)

Yeah, no surprise there. The least vulnerable are now among the most vulnerable.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 6, 2022)

It’s not a surprise, but it could have been avoided, as children were the least vulnerable to Covid.  But leaders were much more interested in a power grab that the actual well being of its citizens.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 6, 2022)

That's what happens if you hide behind masks and sit home in fear for 2 years.  I ain't the smartest man in this world but at least I know that it's your immune system that fights off bad germs and other virus.  If you go outside, walk, exercise and eat right, you got a great immune system and your going to be alright.

For those other folks, that hide in front of their TVs, hide behind masks because the media tells you its the "sexy" way to go and don't take care of their bodies (immune system), well, those bad germs and those bad virus are coming to visit you.  In life we have certain choices.  It's really very simple.

Sorry if I sound a little bit harsh on a certain segment of our society.  The fact is I live in a 55 plus building with 97 suites.  Maybe I'm wrong but it looks to me like I'm the only one that walks outside.  A few of the ladies walk the hallways but not many.  Anyway, I can't understand why folks walk the dark, dreary hallways when today is June 7th and the sun is shinning, the birds are singing and it's really, like that song says, "it's such a pretty world today.  Look at the sunshine."

I fine it very sad when the fire engine and ambulance comes around and takes them ladies away.  In the winter we had up to 2 ambulances/week.  Big turn over in this building; I guess!


----------



## oldman (Jun 6, 2022)

I remember back when I was a kid and we did all kinds of things that would probably drive some parents of today nuts. Heck, we would make mud pies and 15 minutes later we would be eating a cupcake without washing our hands. If we dropped our candy on the ground, we just picked it up, blew it off and ate it. My dad grew up on a small farm and they did their own butchering. My dad and I would sometimes help the town butcher cut up a bull and my dad and the butcher would drink the blood from the animal after they shot it in the head just behind the ear and then slice it’s throat. He would offer me a drink now and then and I would just give him “the look” and walk away from him. I often wondered what kind of bacteria could have been in the blood, but it wouldn’t have mattered. Him and the butcher would cut the bull down the middle and then clean out the innerds and flush it really good with water through a garden hose. Once they got that far, we would take a break and eat lunch that the butcher’s wife would bring us. If people only knew how we butchered, I wonder if they would have bought from him. In reality, we were very clean once we began handling the meat. All the cutting instruments, including the saws were very clean. I used to run the sausage press after the meat was ground and the butcher mixed in his spices. Every butcher has their own sausage recipe. We wore throw away gloves and what they call a hazmat suit today, only it was a white set of coveralls, gloves, rubber boots, head covering (usually just a hat) and a mask. We used a lot of sterilization lighting and had to often check meat temps and do bacteria testing by state law. I forget some of the stuff, but I enjoyed working beside my dad.

I apologize for the length of this post.


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Does not surprise me.
Good God, I remember my mum sending both of us to play with a child who had Chickenpox


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 6, 2022)

No surprise, too much cleanliness is not good.  We need exposure to a "normal" level of bacteria and the like to be healthy.  I heard an expert talking, recorded before Covid.  She said that using hand sanitizer was not healthy...

Its all a matter of tradeoffs, not getting Covid is a good thing.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 17, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> It’s not a surprise, but it could have been avoided, as children were the least vulnerable to Covid.  But leaders were much more interested in a power grab that the actual well being of its citizens.


The plan for a 'fake' pandemic, for sheer trillions of dollars in profits, and control over the populations, without regard for anyone's life, 
was developed decades ago,  and was published /might still be found if not totally censored now/ months and years and decades BEFORE the news about cvd two or three years ago.  
The profit-mongering motives of the corporations was also known for over a century,  so that is not something new at all.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 17, 2022)

chic said:


> This should not shock anyone. It's beyond sad.


It is a source of continual grief and vexation to all those / few/  that know what was going on and see the destruction of it all, 
and 
maybe more sad,  maybe not,  the millions or billions of children and adults who think they must "go along" with the powers that be, 
or even worse,  who think the truth was told by the authorities in power in politics, medicine, education, nursing, and so forth.


----------

